# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Genitale wratten - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Genitale wratten herkennen, behandelen en voorkomen*
> 
> Condylomata acuminata, ook genitale wratten genoemd, worden veroorzaakt door bepaalde vormen van het humane papillomavirus (HPV). Hoewel in de meeste gevallen vrij onschuldig, moeten deze wratten goed behandeld en opgevolgd worden. Ze zijn inderdaad hinderlijk, zeer besmettelijk en ze wijzen op de aanwezigheid van een virus dat kan leiden tot baarmoederhalskanker.
> 
> 
> Besmetting door het papillomavirus leidt tot de ontwikkeling van wratten op en bij de geslachtsdelen. Deze genitale wratten, ook condylomata acuminata genoemd, verschijnen bij de vrouw rond de anus, op de vulva, in de vagina en op de baarmoederhals, en bij de man op de penis, op de balzak en rond de anus. Sommige wratten zijn volledig plat en dus amper zichtbaar, andere daarentegen zien eruit als grijze, roze of beige puisten. Er kunnen ook rode wratten ontstaan in de vorm van een hanenkam. De directe gevolgen zijn uitsluitend lokaal, maar ze zijn zeer onaangenaam: irritatie, jeuk, onaangename geur, enz.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/genitale-...n/actueel/1561

----------

